# Injector size Question



## KKelley (Sep 17, 2013)

I just picked up a PSC1 Procharger kit for my 06 and it came with everything but injectors. I've been doing some research and I've seen people using all different sizes of injectors. My motor is totally stock and I won't be running an aggressive tune. Would 60 lb/hr injectors work for my application? If not, what would work best?


----------

